# Nicotine - nausea?



## ChronoB

Have you ever become sick to your stomach from nicotine? If so, what tobacco caused it? I apparently inhaled too much Embarcadero today, because I got a wicked nicotine high that eventually made me feel nauseated.


----------



## Stench

Oh yea, that's why I usually sip a sweet drink with a powerful stogie. Sugar helps to reverse the nausea caused by nicotine. It also helps to have a full stomach before smoking something strong.


----------



## JuJuMan16

Smoke on a full stomach, and if you get sick, sugar. Some people here like to drink regular coke while they smoke just for that.


----------



## ChronoB

Stench said:


> Oh yea, that's why I usually sip a sweet drink with a powerful stogie. Sugar helps to reverse the nausea caused by nicotine. It also helps to have a full stomach before smoking something strong.


I've been smoking cigars and pipes for years without this ever happening. I almost always have a beverage when I smoke, and today I didn't, so you might be on to something there.


----------



## DarHin

A little over a year ago, when I first started smoking cigars, I smoked a Perdomo Lot 23 on an empty stomach and it kicked my ass! Since then I have learned what the previous posters have said about a full stomach and eating/drinkink something sweet. I also have learned that if you start feeling sick to brush your teeth, mouth and tongue to get rid of the nicotine residue because you will continue to absorb the nicotine after you quit smoking.


----------



## ChronoB

Thanks for the responses. I've been smoking for years now and never had this happen. I've never even had this strong a nicotine high. You can bet I'll have a drink with my next smoke!


----------



## Brinson

If I smoke on an empty stomach, or smoke a cigar in less than 45 minutes, I pay homage to the great white throne very quickly. I guess I am just super sensitive to nicotine. However, its worth it when nicotine makes me lightheaded in a very GOOD way when I smoke right.


----------



## Jack Straw

I have never felt nauseated, but once I went to a herf not having had breakfast or lunch, and I had a minor out of body experience with a severe case of the shakes. Normally when I have too much nicotine I'll just feel euphoric.


----------



## Cigary

Been smoking for over 40 years and have had this hit me a few times. Others are telling you some good things to do,,drink something sweet and have something on your stomach. Getting sick on nicotine is not fun.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Not from pipe tobacco. I got it from an Opus X that I smoked down and then stuck it in a corncob, probably got it down to an inch long before it turned my face green and my stomach rolled, sweat broke out and all that.


----------



## Mister Moo

ChronoB said:


> ... I apparently inhaled too much ... because I got ... nauseated.


You said "inhaled." If I inhaled pipe tobacco I would be yakking until Sunday, sissie that I am. Maybe you ought not to inhale pipe tobacco is my thinking.


----------



## ChronoB

Mister Moo said:


> You said "inhaled." If I inhaled pipe tobacco I would be yakking until Sunday, sissie that I am. Maybe you ought not to inhale pipe tobacco is my thinking.


Inhaled second hand, not directly. Are you kidding? I could never take inhaling it. I'm just talking about the amount I inhaled second hand from the smoke swirling around me. It was a little windy, so some of it kept blowing back on me. I think I ended up taking in a little more than normal.


----------



## keenween

chugging a lot of water helps fix this in my experience better than consuming sugar. apples are my go to sugar fix.


----------



## ajsuarez78

I almost always have to eat a large meal before I smoke. I always get sick if the meal wasn't large enough(most of my smokes are full bodied and full flavored smokes), and what helps is drinking a glass of Port or 2-3 fingers of whiskey with the smoke.


----------



## Mister Moo

ChronoB said:


> Inhaled second hand, not directly. Are you kidding?


I had to ask. A surprising number of people do, cigars and pipes both.


----------



## ChronoB

Mister Moo said:


> I had to ask. A surprising number of people do, cigars and pipes both.


No problem. It's hard for me to imagine it, though. One other thing that occurred to me is that I had a smoke for three days straight, one Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I can't remember the last time, if ever, I had an opportunity to smoke a bowl three days in a row. I suspect I might have built up some nicotine is my system, which made it worse.

Beware the same, infrequent smokers! :doh:


----------



## DSturg369

Mister Moo said:


> I had to ask. A surprising number of people do, cigars and pipes both.


Guilty right here. Only milder cigars and tobaccos though, mostly PA and CH and similar. It helps curb the want of cigarettes as often. I tried inhaling an Aro or two... Not ever again.


----------



## Mister Moo

ChronoB said:


> ...One other thing that occurred to me is that I had a smoke for three days straight, one Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I can't remember the last time, if ever, I had an opportunity to smoke a bowl three days in a row. I suspect I might have built up some nicotine is my system, which made it worse.
> 
> Beware the same, infrequent smokers! :doh:


Sounds like you found your overdoes threshhold. Get more fresh air. :lol:

Mine is five+ cigars or five-six+ bowls in a day.


----------



## RJpuffs

Mister Moo said:


> ...
> Mine is five+ cigars or five-six+ bowls in a day.


Geez Moo! Use an IV, it'll be faster to infuse you with nicotine that way!


----------

